#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Gmail autorespond from excel table with VBA

## Orififael

At my work several people have an Excel license, and others don't (yet).

I have a scanmodule in VBA Excel that allows me to quickly scan and register products on locations.
This also includes a search option that shows location, scan date etc. etc.

Two problems causing the search function not to be optimal for my colleagues.
1) Some don't have Excel License
2) Excel allows only one user per time.

What I want: (if possible)
If a colleague sends me an e-mailwith certain trigger words ex. ("RMA: " & + RMANumber) the program automaticly responds with data from the Excel sheets. 

I have the tools to send an e-mail using VBA (we use GMAIL at work),  now I could connect my gmail to outlook if that helps. but it should run automaticly, maybe a tiny program without using VBA that connects my mailbox to the Excel.. Is this too farfetched? I'd love to hear some input or see some samples.

----------

